# I Alpha'd an Off-Leash Dog!



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Today, an off-leash dog came bounding across the park, directly at Jupiter, as we walked down the street. Remembering some advice I've read here, I ran at the dog, pointing at it and yelling, "NO!" The dog stopped in mid-dash, about ten feet away, and then his owner came and grabbed him.
I felt a bit like a weirdo since the dog was clearly nice, but Jupiter is just fairly unpredictable and generally doesn't like dogs. He very well could have gone after it and that could have gotten ugly fast--Jupiter was probably twice its size. I was pretty happy that I was able to react so quickly, and it's because I have thought about what I would do in this situation and practiced it in my head a few times.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

CactusWren said:


> Today, an off-leash dog came bounding across the park, directly at Jupiter, as we walked down the street. Remembering some advice I've read here, I ran at the dog, pointing at it and yelling, "NO!" The dog stopped in mid-dash, about ten feet away, and then his owner came and grabbed him.
> I felt a bit like a weirdo since the dog was clearly nice, but Jupiter is just fairly unpredictable and generally doesn't like dogs. He very well could have gone after it and that could have gotten ugly fast--Jupiter was probably twice its size. I was pretty happy that I was able to react so quickly, and it's because I have thought about what I would do in this situation and practiced it in my head a few times.


Awesome. This is what I do. It has never failed me. I carried mail briefly for the postal service and my trainer advised that 'shouting down' aggressive dogs could be very effective, especially if you have a powerful voice.

It doesn't seem to be that common a practice among people. I think many people find it weird for that reason. I've also gotten a lot of respect for doing it though. Best to clearly communicate and project your intent at a distance before you get into close quarters battle.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Also practice what you'll do if they stop in their tracks and then start circling at the same time your serious dog wants a piece of them. Good times.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Good for you!
But I just have to say, it doesn't always work!

I had a boxer with an aggressive streak in for boarding, and I'd sealed off the sliding kennel doors because it was winter, and they leaked an awful lot of cold air. So, I was 'herding' the dog in front of me, between the rows of outdoor kennels. He got to the kennel door, and refused to go in. I drew myself up to make myself look bigger, and sternly order him "INSIDE!", while taking a step forward. He jumped up in the air and I thought he was going to take my face off! 

The face-to-face confrontation went on for a couple of minutes, with me afraid to push him any further, until my kennel assistant came into the indoor kennel, and of course, I asked for her help. She had no problem persuading him to come inside! 

After that, I ALWAYS made sure this particular dog had a sliding door I could use to let him in and out!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Very nice. Apex in my learning to handle him escaped me a few times embarrassing and irresponsible I know. Your calm firm direct approach could have saved me some trouble one time in particular I'll never forget. Not the story below...

Don't feel weird not everyone understands.

I had a neighbor come over into our yard with his GSD leashed and my husband was out with Apex also leashed (no fence). I was lucky enough to see it coming. 

The two dogs are pulling to each other and both men allowing it. Dogs get to noses and explode. I yell drop the leashes! 

The good men do so immediately dogs go from 100 to zero all good. Thank the good lord it was the right thing to do in that situation. 

Both guys looked at me like are you crazy still listened. Lucky they new I had been doing a ton of work trying to figure out my GSD. I think that is why they listened despite doubt.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

CactusWren said:


> Today, an off-leash dog came bounding across the park, directly at Jupiter, as we walked down the street. Remembering some advice I've read here, I ran at the dog, pointing at it and yelling, "NO!" The dog stopped in mid-dash, about ten feet away, and then his owner came and grabbed him.
> I felt a bit like a weirdo since the dog was clearly nice, but Jupiter is just fairly unpredictable and generally doesn't like dogs. He very well could have gone after it and that could have gotten ugly fast--Jupiter was probably twice its size. I was pretty happy that I was able to react so quickly, and it's because I have thought about what I would do in this situation and practiced it in my head a few times.


Was this you too?A Mountain Lion Was Chasing a Hiker. So He Turned Around and Chased It Back.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

CactusWren said:


> Today, an off-leash dog came bounding across the park, directly at Jupiter, as we walked down the street. Remembering some advice I've read here, I ran at the dog, pointing at it and yelling, "NO!" The dog stopped in mid-dash, about ten feet away, and then his owner came and grabbed him.
> I felt a bit like a weirdo since the dog was clearly nice, but Jupiter is just fairly unpredictable and generally doesn't like dogs. He very well could have gone after it and that could have gotten ugly fast--Jupiter was probably twice its size. I was pretty happy that I was able to react so quickly, and it's because I have thought about what I would do in this situation and practiced it in my head a few times.


I’ve done this and it works so well! Good job


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, BARK BARK for you!!!!

Reminds me of a neighborhood I lived in with watch geese - kids used to run at them honking and flapping their arms. Too funny.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I use a referee whistle to keep these rude dogs at bay. My dogs associate that sound with treats. Works wonders.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Was this you too?A Mountain Lion Was Chasing a Hiker. So He Turned Around and Chased It Back.


I probably would have just run from that thing! Scary.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

CactusWren said:


> I probably would have just run from that thing! Scary.


Don't run from a predator.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Good for you! 

I used to to just back off when we’re approached by off leash dogs. Worked with a trainer ,shortly after Josie turned 1, who recommended to hold our ground instead. The first couple of times I had to tell the other dog off it felt awkward and was not fully committed. We’ve had a lot practice out on the trails and I don’t have any qualms in doing what I can to protect Josie’s space. Couple of weeks ago a pack of 7 off leash dogs came towards us I was finally able to get them to run off to their oblivious humans after I flicked my baton at them . We had stepped off trail to give distance but they still came towards our direction. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

xthine said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I used to to just back off when we’re approached by off leash dogs. Worked with a trainer ,shortly after Josie turned 1, who recommended to hold our ground instead. The first couple of times I had to tell the other dog off it felt awkward and was not fully committed. We’ve had a lot practice out on the trails and I don’t have any qualms in doing what I can to protect Josie’s space. Couple of weeks ago a pack of 7 off leash dogs came towards us I was finally able to get them to run off to their oblivious humans after I flicked my baton at them . We had stepped off trail to give distance but they still came towards our direction.
> 
> ...


Seven! Luckily, I haven't seen dog packs around here. What is this baton you have? A special thing to scare off dogs?


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

CactusWren said:


> Seven! Luckily, I haven't seen dog packs around here. What is this baton you have? A special thing to scare off dogs?


It’s just a regular collapsible baton, but does tend to scare off dogs whenever I’ve deployed it.
Josie’s been desensitized to how it looks and sounds so she doesn’t react when it’s extended. Small enough to fit in the front pocket of the hydration vest I use when we’re out on hikes.










**we are allowed to open or conceal carry these in my state

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a doggie friend who's moving to a community where coyotes have attacked and killed small dogs. She's bought herself a stun cane. As she's an older single woman, it will also work for two-legged predators! It looks pretty much like a regular walking cane. It also has a high-intensity LED flashlight. Zap Cane Hidden Covert Style - Stun Gun Rechargeable Cane with LED Flashlight


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Well, yesterday I had an incident that didn't go so well.

We were finishing up an hour-long walk and there was an RV parked on the street. I would have preferred to go around into the street, but I don't trust the drivers that zoom down the residential areas around here. We had just gotten past an off-leash dog that Jupiter doesn't like much and were going past this very quiet house. All of a sudden a large German shepherd explodes out of the shadows and attacks Jupiter!

I know this dog, but I didn't know he was there. It was essentially an ambush. The dog, who probably outweighs Jupiter by at least 15 pounds, jumped on Jupiter and they were snarling and biting each other. I noticed it was on a leash, so I tried to lead Jupiter down the street--then I noticed the leash wasn't attached to anything!

At that point, I tried to yell at it and grab its leash and kind of pull it away from Jupiter, but I didn't have any great ideas. The one good thing is that they weren't going very hard at each other. It seemed to be more posturing. But he did follow us down the street and they kept jumping up, circling, and biting at each other. 

The owner finally appeared and pulled his dog away. 

When I got down the street, I inspected Jupiter and he seemed fine. He went back to sniffing the grass as if nothing had ever happened.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

CactusWren said:


> Well, yesterday I had an incident that didn't go so well.
> 
> We were finishing up an hour-long walk and there was an RV parked on the street. I would have preferred to go around into the street, but I don't trust the drivers that zoom down the residential areas around here. We had just gotten past an off-leash dog that Jupiter doesn't like much and were going past this very quiet house. All of a sudden a large German shepherd explodes out of the shadows and attacks Jupiter!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you and Jupiter had to go through that. 
It's why I carry a VERY stout stick at all times. What would you do if the dog was tearing into yours?


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

WNGD said:


> I'm sorry you and Jupiter had to go through that.
> It's why I carry a VERY stout stick at all times. What would you do if the dog was tearing into yours?


Yeah, it would have been good to have a stick. If the fight had been serious, I probably would have kicked the crap out of the other dog. I am a professional musician and am not getting my hands next to a fighting GSD. Last year, a husky came out of nowhere and was biting Jupiter, and I kicked it in the ribs so hard it yelped and ran away. This GSD was 100+ pounds, so it would have been a lot scarier.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If you're going to step into a serious 100+ pound GSD, you better be serious too. A grab of the collar, a well placed kick or a sharp crack with a stout stick better be well thought out .... and warranted. I just keep thinking the same thing; there's no way an off leash strange dog is putting holes in mine.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

drparker151 said:


> Don't run from a predator.


I’d be dinner. He had to make a decision faster than my mind would compute what to do.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Saphire said:


> I’d be dinner. He had to make a decision faster than my mind would compute what to do.


You might surprise yourself; a predator comes after you and you switch automatically into fight or flight. 
Better to choose fight.

There's that video out there of a hiker being followed and bluff charged by a much larger cougar for I think, 16 minutes of film. The guy is just about soiling himself and begging the big kitty to leave him alone. That's scary.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just remember you cannot out run a predator and running is what prey does. Running triggers the chase just like it does with your GSD, a predator also.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CactusWren said:


> Well, yesterday I had an incident that didn't go so well.
> 
> We were finishing up an hour-long walk and there was an RV parked on the street. I would have preferred to go around into the street, but I don't trust the drivers that zoom down the residential areas around here. We had just gotten past an off-leash dog that Jupiter doesn't like much and were going past this very quiet house. All of a sudden a large German shepherd explodes out of the shadows and attacks Jupiter!
> 
> ...


Grab the leash and lift straight up at arms length. Use both hands if you need to. It will be over in about 9 seconds.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> If you're going to step into a serious 100+ pound GSD, you better be serious too. A grab of the collar, a well placed kick or a sharp crack with a stout stick better be well thought out .... and warranted. I just keep thinking the same thing; there's no way an off leash strange dog is putting holes in mine.


If you are going to step up to any serious GSD, I don't care if it only weighs 50 pounds, you need to have your head on straight.

Bigger doesn't mean tougher. The hardest I've ever been hit by a dog was a 75 pound Dutchie.

In some ways, a smaller dog is harder to deal with.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

David Winners said:


> If you are going to step up to any serious GSD, I don't care if it only weighs 50 pounds, you need to have your head on straight.
> 
> Bigger doesn't mean tougher. The hardest I've ever been hit by a dog was a 75 pound Dutchie.
> 
> In some ways, a smaller dog is harder to deal with.


No argument here but she was talking about a 100+ pound dog, no comparison needed, I commented on the size dog that was actually there.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

David Winners said:


> Grab the leash and lift straight up at arms length. Use both hands if you need to. It will be over in about 9 seconds.


I will definitely do that if the situation arises, thanks.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

WNGD said:


> No argument here but she was talking about a 100+ pound dog, no comparison needed, I commented on the size dog that was actually there.


It's not she. I am a male Cactus Wren--need both kinds, you know. I go about 150 lbs, but wouldn't look forward to fighting a GSD of any size. 

Here's a pic of me, Jupiter, and some random Kona coffee.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CactusWren said:


> It's not she. I am a male Cactus Wren--need both kinds, you know. I go about 150 lbs, but wouldn't look forward to fighting a GSD of any size.
> 
> Here's a pic of me, Jupiter, and some random Kona coffee.
> View attachment 582750


Kona coffee is literally one of the best things I've put in my mouth. I miss Hawaii.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> No argument here but she was talking about a 100+ pound dog, no comparison needed, I commented on the size dog that was actually there.


Ok 😂


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

CactusWren said:


> It's not she. I am a male Cactus Wren--need both kinds, you know. I go about 150 lbs, but wouldn't look forward to fighting a GSD of any size.
> 
> Here's a pic of me, Jupiter, and some random Kona coffee.
> View attachment 582750


Apologies, I can't keep everyone straight on here or remember where they live.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, it's hard to know from usernames that could be either gender!


----------

